# Fish Eye Lens Question



## rateeg (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi, just bought a fish eye lens.
I tried to fit it on a 50mm 1.8 lens, fits perfectly but it doesnt seem to do of a bending on the sides and top.

Then i attached it to my kit lens of 18-55mm, fits perfectly but the fish eye ball is too far.

and also, when i detach the macro lens that's attached to the fish eye and fit it to my lenses, it's all blurry. If i get closer to the subject or even adjust the lans manually, it's still blurry.

Any idea guys of my problem?
Thanks


----------



## JacJac (Dec 11, 2010)

hi,
i understand i just buy a cheep one off ebay and have the same effect all my images are blurry.
is it a expensive one or a cheepie?
i suppose i got what i payed for cheep n nasty either or i just dont know how to use it lol


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 11, 2010)

A true Fisheye lens is going to nount onto the camera body like any other lens.

The inexpensive adapters will mimic a fisheye but aren't the real deal.  None of the adapters I've seen are anywhere as sharp as a true fisheye either, but then at less than a hundred bucks that's kinda to be expected.

That said I have one of the Opteka "fisheye" lenses and I've taken some pretty neat shots with it.  I'd have to call them artsy because they sort of have an odd quality to them, so you need to expect that when you start shooting.  The fisheye effect on my camera gets cut at the top and bottom and I believe that's an effect of the smaller sensor, nothing you can do except put it in a wider angle lens.  I've not tried that...

As for the macro lens, that needs to be on to use the fisheye.  It part of it.  You can take the fisheye part off and use it as a macro adapter though.


----------



## rateeg (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks.
i connected the macro lens on my camera but it's blurry.
what do you think is wrong?


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 11, 2010)

Remember the macro element is to allow you to get much closer to your subject.  You're lens will not be able to focus from any kind of distance with that thing on so you need to get really close.

Also, remember the optics on these converters aren't nearly as good as even a cheap lens, so even when you get it focused it's probably going to be a little softer than you're used to.


----------

